# Leave lights on longer



## 2Shi (Dec 18, 2012)

*Will leaving lights on for longer allow me to grow high light plants or do I have to get brighter lights?*


----------



## snyderguy (Feb 9, 2010)

Leaving lights on longer will just cause algae growth. You'll have to upgrade to a better light. What kind of light do you have right now?


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

"high light" plants doesn't necessarily mean that you need high light to keep certain plants alive. I've had some "high light" plants grow just fine when I had 50ish PAR on my tank. I think that Co2 and fertilizers were the reason that I was able to grow them...That being said, I'm not saying that you shouldn't upgrade your lights...

What are you trying to grow? I am capable of pushing out well over 100 PAR with just one fixture, I have a Co2 setup and dose pretty heavy on the ferts; but I still had issues growing some plants. Whether they were getting eaten or just didn't acclimate or maybe it was just bad luck, I don't know...

Anyways, If you expand on this and tell us what you're wanting to grow, we can help you out a little better than just "upgrade your lights"


----------



## Jasoncampbell (Jan 16, 2013)

2Shi said:


> *Will leaving lights on for longer allow me to grow high led lighting plants or do I have to get brighter lights?*


I don't think artificial lights have any effect on them. It is mainly sunlight which will cause growth of plants. So it is better to avoid them


----------



## Fuzz (Jan 27, 2012)

Jasoncampbell said:


> I don't think artificial lights have any effect on them. It is mainly sunlight which will cause growth of plants. So it is better to avoid them


huh? if plants don't benefit from artificial lights, then why do live plants grow in my tanks, which are in the basement with no windows? Why are live plants available in this hobby if they don't grow in an aquarium? 

Maybe I'm just reading your response wrong, but saying that plants won't grow under artificial lights doesn't make sense. Many people grow terrestrial plants as well as aquatic plants in their basements without any natural sunlight. Light is light, artificial or not. There are different wavelengths and color spectrums and "color temperatures" that can make huge variations, but light will always be able to grow some form of plant life.


----------

